# Lelit grace sour taste



## Spencer33 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm putting 18g in the basket, and grind setting on 2. My grinders is a eureka.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Spencer33 said:


> I'm putting 18g in the basket, and grind setting on 2. My grinders is a eureka.


 What is the weight of the shot in the cup?

How long are you running the pump for?


----------

